# Control OBS via OSC App [Deleted]



## jshea2 (Jan 27, 2021)

jshea2 submitted a new resource:

Control OBS via OSC App - An App that controls and listens to OBS via OSC.



> View attachment 66607
> 
> *Node OBSosc*
> An _Electron_ application that controls and listens to OBS via OSC.
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## jshea2 (Feb 14, 2021)

This resource has been removed and is no longer available.


----------

